# First Sig attempt



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well picture came out nice but i made it too big  so ima have to size it down but i still wanted to see what you guys though anyways


----------



## fly boy (Oct 8, 2008)

cool


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2008)

It loos good to me.Nice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2008)

Rather smart.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 8, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that one........


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 8, 2008)

man now that looks cool and I like the caption as well


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Nothing wrong with that one........



its 200x600 thats the only prob it wont fit. has to be scaled down to i think it was 100x500 or something


----------



## Njaco (Oct 8, 2008)

usually keeping it around 550x170 works.

Cool siggy. I like the font style.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2008)

A simple scale will fix that, or just take 25 pixels off each side.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah or i just came up with something alot better


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

What program do you guys use to make those? Are you editing a picture? Or making those from scratch?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent DA.Cool siggy.

Messy1, most of us use the graphic applications that work on layers and most of these pics are editioned ones.A couple of additional things are effects available with the programs.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info. I don't have access to those programs, or the knowledge to use them. I'll figure something out, maybe!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

There are non commercial ones ( free software ) and you can download them if you want.Though these are for free andcan work a little different than these commercal ones the effect can be very nice as well.Try to download program called GIMP.Here is a link.

GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Wurger, I'll try that and give it a go.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

You are welcome. And set your siggy again.This one is unvisible.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

It's a stealth siggy!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah...right.

OK. Which one do you like?


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

I like the top one.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

And unvisible has become visible.There aren't stealth planes but there is a luck of proper RADAR stations.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks very much Wurger! Looks great!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

You'r welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice Messy, I just love the P-61.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

It's always been one of my favorites, along with the P38, and most anything from Grumman. I've always kind of liked the more different designs. I just think the all black P61's looked badass!


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah they do meh this is starting to bug me a bit  like a Mig-19, they just dont seem to give up on annoying the crap out of you


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice Sig Doubl3Ac3!

love the first one

caption's awesome to


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)

I cannot see anything...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2008)

Me neither


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2008)

Where did it go? Here siggy, siggy....


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 15, 2008)

uh oh are we missing a siggy?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2008)

Possible, but in your post #26 there is nothing but your text.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmm yeah i saw that i guess i didnt put it in there  oh well i like the one i got now


----------

